# La Punta - Callao.



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

*bacan*

que bacan las fotos, estuve con mi flaquita hace 2 dias ahi , stabamos recolectando piedras jeje, despues de casi un año q no iba me e dado cuenta que en la avenida principal de la punta no recuerdo como se llama la han remodelado asi como varias avenidas de dicho distrito se ve bien lindo!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^ se llama Grau


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Clavijo said:


> Hermoso lugar! Muy bellas construcciones, por lo demás. La Punta está en la provincia de El Callao, no? (Parece que los mapas de Sebvill me han servido bastante, jeje...:lol: )
> 
> Muchos Saludos.


jajaja, que bueno.


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

Clavijo said:


> Hermoso lugar! Muy bellas construcciones, por lo demás. La Punta está en la provincia de El Callao, no? (Parece que los mapas de Sebvill me han servido bastante, jeje...:lol: )
> 
> Muchos Saludos.



Claro que si mi estimado Clavijo!!

El callao es una provincia fuera de Lima. Pero, Lima a crecido tanto que ahora se han juntado y parecen una...pero definitibamente el Callao es Unico.

Te invito a ver mi thread ....MI ADORADO CALLAO!!! Lo puse hace algunos meses....tratare de subirlo....ahi te muestro lo nuestro Lo Porteno Lo Chalaco!!! como le llamamos a nuestro puerto...

Suerte


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

francis2064 said:


> bueno tampoco no menosprecies al resto del callao de esa manera, esta bien que la punta sea lo mejor del callao pero lo pones de una forma bien despectiva para el resto del callao, te cuento que la perla y bellavista tienen barrios residenciales muy bonitos tambien.


En ningun momento estoy menospreciando al callao, solo opino acorde a lo que vi, pues visite la provincia constitucional no solo por motivo de paseo sino tambien por motivo de estudio lo cual implica conocer y recorrer cada una de sus calles y apreciar todo lo que muestra, desde La Punta pasando por La Perla, Carmen de la Legua Reynoso, Bellavista, el mismo Callao distrito, hasta la "lejana" Ventanilla.......... y pues, en mi opinion, La Punta es -de lejos- lo mejor que tiene El Callao.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> En ningun momento estoy menospreciando al callao, solo opino acorde a lo que vi, pues visite la provincia constitucional no solo por motivo de paseo sino tambien por motivo de estudio lo cual implica conocer y recorrer cada una de sus calles y apreciar todo lo que muestra, desde La Punta pasando por La Perla, Carmen de la Legua Reynoso, Bellavista, el mismo Callao distrito, hasta la "lejana" Ventanilla.......... y pues, en mi opinion, La Punta es -de lejos- lo mejor que tiene El Callao.


Soy del Callao y te doy toda la razon, y ojo que no vivo en la punta


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> Soy del Callao y te doy toda la razon, y ojo que no vivo en la punta


Vives en el Callao, pero no eres chalaco.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Totalmente te apoyo Skyperu*

Es cierto que La Punta es un barrio muy bonito,aparte que es muy pequeño y casi todos sus habitantes son personas de clase media. Pero el resto del Callao,sin ser quizàs tan "pròspero" que La Punta,no por ello,deja de ser valiosoy sobretodo interesante... El Callao antiguo es una joya,que deberìan promocionarla màs..La Perla tiene zonas antiguas muy interesantes,lo mismo que Bellavista (ademàs tienen urbanizaciones modernas muy bien puestas). Ventanilla,siendo más nueva,también tiene amplias zonas bastante progresistas... quizás lo menos "próspero" sea Carmen de la Legua... en líneas generales,todo El Callao es digno de ser visitado...



skyperu34 said:


> En ningun momento estoy menospreciando al callao, solo opino acorde a lo que vi, pues visite la provincia constitucional no solo por motivo de paseo sino tambien por motivo de estudio lo cual implica conocer y recorrer cada una de sus calles y apreciar todo lo que muestra, desde La Punta pasando por La Perla, Carmen de la Legua Reynoso, Bellavista, el mismo Callao distrito, hasta la "lejana" Ventanilla.......... y pues, en mi opinion, La Punta es -de lejos- lo mejor que tiene El Callao.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Soy al revés de Juan entonces...*

"soy chalaco de nacimiento,pero nunca he vivido en el Callao"...



J Block said:


> Vives en el Callao, pero no eres chalaco.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las fotos estàn espectaculares!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bueno Imanol, ojalà tengas tiempo para lo mio en algùn momento. En todo caso este thread es precioso. Felicitaciones a sus creadores


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Bello lugar!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

si es tranquilo , con lo que pretenden construir la continuacion de la costa verde , no sera perjidicial ??


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

A ti mi reina majestuosa, arrullada por las olas verdes palmeras airosas y el canto del mar amado por generaciones de artistas y pescadores.

La Punta, es el hogar que nunca queremos dejar. Escenario del heroísmo
del combate del 2 de Mayo; que guardas en un santuario una parte de Grau.
A ti mi Península amada, de alegrías y nostalgias. Con una lágrima en el alma te quiero cantar.
Yo soy Punteño, peninsular, tengo entraña de piti-piti, Chalana y Sal
yo soy Punteño, sentimental


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Cripta de Grau


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fotos del atardecer en La Punta


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Esta foto me encantó.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Si de hecho es la mejor. Aunque el resto también son buenas


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La Punta es realmente un lugar encantador...*

Ahora lejos del Perú.me apena no haber ido tanto a La Punta como hubiera querido,pero me quedaba lejos de casa.Mis abuelos maternos vivieron en una casa antigua justo en el limite de Chucuito con La Punta,pero sólo vivieron allí hasta que yo tenía 3 ó 4 años.. muy vagamente recuerdo la casa.. el olor tan especial de antiguo con el mar... Ya más grande,acompañé algunas veces a mi mamá y mi hermana mayor a algún evento en la Escuela Naval ó ir a dejar a mi hermana con sus amigas a alguna fiesta de los cadetes de la Naval.. y siendo adolescente para adelante,he ido pocas veces... allí hicimos nuestra fiesta de "Fin de Primaria" (en el Centro Naval),previo paseo al Real Felipe... y si bien ya en los años 80s,la he recorrido lo suficiente como para conocerla bien,no lo hice con la frecuencia que hubiera querido. Es realmente un distrito precioso... quizás me atrevería a afirmar el distrito del conjunto Lima-Callao más armonioso,porque no hay zonas diferenciadas...todo el distrito es parejo..no hay calles menos bonitas que otras.. y el Malecón Figueredo es simplemente maravilloso..


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos del mejor distrito del Callao, hace muy poco fuí a Lima, y me fuí a pasear por ahi. Siempre relajante y muy bien cuidado el distrito, conserva su tradición desde hace muy buen tiempo.


----------



## J.C.arkitec (Jul 6, 2011)

> En ningun momento estoy menospreciando al callao, solo opino acorde a lo que vi, pues visite la provincia constitucional no solo por motivo de paseo sino tambien por motivo de estudio lo cual implica conocer y recorrer cada una de sus calles y apreciar todo lo que muestra, desde La Punta pasando por La Perla, Carmen de la Legua Reynoso, Bellavista, el mismo Callao distrito, hasta la "lejana" Ventanilla.......... y pues, en mi opinion, La Punta es -de lejos- lo mejor que tiene El Callao.


Pues si en La Punta encuentras la misma tranquilidad y silencio que en las calles de San Isidro. Pero la Urb. San José en Bellavista también es muy limpia y ordenada y hay casas muy bonitas


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

lindas calles, se ve un ambiente relajante tranquilo.


----------



## Mart_Ibarr (Apr 29, 2011)

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que La Punta es un distrito hermoso, a mí también me gusta mucho a pesar de que no lo conozco muy bien, pero me encanta su atmósfera tranquila,sus casas solariegas y sus calles.


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Obviamente, muchas zonas de la costa limena son bonitas, pero no creo que hay alguna mejor que La Punta. Esta tranquila, con casonas bonitas, y buenas vistas.


----------

